# What has weed done for you?



## beginning grower (Apr 3, 2006)

Personally, weed has saved my life.  A few years ago in 8th grade (im only a sophomore in highschool) i was going through some vary hard times.  The teenage years are tough for some but especially tough for me.  I had family problems, i was being bullied, i was dumped by the one i loved *sigh*, i was backstabbed by friends, and the pressure to get good grades didnt help as well.  As the year progressed i became more and more isolated.  I thought about suicide but i wasnt a violent person.  Most people who think of suicide escape by physical pain.  I had never cut before nor ever thought about it.  One day i decided to commit suicide.  As i held the knife against my wrist i thought about the experiences i would miss if i died then.  I thought about how my death would affect certain people as well.  When i thought about the times i missed i thought about never smoking again.  I wasnt a big smoker back then nor am i now but i had smoked a few times prior to that.  I also thought about if i would ever experience love again.  As funny as it sounds i also thought about all the good food i would be missing too.  I decided to put the knife down.  A few years later i am here now.  I have had my fair share of bad times but i take one problem at a time.  As stoney bud said, "the secret to life is get high as often as possible and dont stress." as simple as the words are i have taken it to heart.  i try to live by that saying now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

Thats what you have to do. Everyone one at one time in their lives has had problems such as yours. The trick is face those problems head on. Nothing, and i mean nothing is worth killing yourself for. Remember this.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 3, 2006)

Dude, I fully agree with B.Grunt.

Also I had a close freind kill himself. It screwed me up for a long time. I always wonder why he didn't come and talk to me. I still get twisted up. (I was the one that found him).


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 3, 2006)

Marijuana to me has taken the sadness and stressfulness out of life, I'm more relaxed and in a better mode,u know? Every time I feel mad or feeling pressed I take time to sit down and take a toke, It's very theraputic for me.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 3, 2006)

Everyday we struggle, we struggle to put food on the table, we struggle to do right by our kids, all the while trying to survive our own problems as well. There have been times in my life when I was younger that nothing seemed worth it but as you get older a lot of those "life" experiences turn into just that..."life experiences" I smoke so much pot now, it's just the way I cope with the daily stresses of life. Everyone has their struggles, don't give up! Learn from each tough experience and take it with you as you move on to conquer the next! (and keep a bowl loaded at ALL times!


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 3, 2006)

What has weed done for me.... well lets see...

When i was younger.. as if i'm old now... anyway i used to be real violent...real agressive, mean as hell... and constantly stressed and worried and often very depressed with a low self-esteem... Now.. I am just who i am.. It doesn't matter what people think, how people see me.. all i can be is who i am.. 

I am no longer a violent person... or aggressive and if i ever feel that way, all i do is take time out for myself.. sometimes with a bowl.. sometimes just a breather, but our great friend MJ taught me alot, taught me how to let things go.. and how to pick my battles wisely.. not just run into traffic without looking.  

Marijuana makes me more laid back, and when i need to concentrate on getting stuff done usually it helps.. I have ADD so.. usually when smoking i can acctually just focus.. and i like and need that... anyway.. weed has done alot for me.. and i thank her everyday


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 3, 2006)

It amazes me how many of us who've been diogniosed with ADD, bi-polar, manic/deppresive all seem to shun the drugs they prescribe for us in favor of MJ. Hmmm...maybe thats saying something! Those drugs they had me on made me "crazy"! No thanks!


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 3, 2006)

Well.. I not only have ADD.. but i also am bi-polar.. and a person who suffers from depression and anxiety.. but i don't take the drugs they want to me.. cos they make me sicker than a dog, with 3 legs that was sprayed by a skunk and getting humped by a cow while it's taking a dump. MJ on the other hand doesn't make me sick.. unless i'm drinking or doing something else with it at the same time..


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 3, 2006)

hey* pranic*....i totally hear ya on the meds (myself ADHD, Bi-Polar and severe long term depression) 

all those pills make me on the edge of being sick all day, loss of appetite and irregular sleeping patterns

MJ is so much better to control the mood and keep yourself on an even level


*beginning grower*....your life has only just begun....things will change just keep waking everyday and tell yourself that no matter what anyone says you are worthy 

look at things in a more positive way hun....those other people who have to put you down and make you feel bad only do it for one reason....they see how great you are and feel a need to pull you down to make themselves feel better...jealousy...plain and simple (use their faults to make yourself feel better) it takes a better person to come forward and gush compliments on people and a simple nobrain loser to put out hatred and negativity...you don't need those simpletons in your life...all they do is drag you down and try to steal your sanity


----------



## A.K. (Apr 3, 2006)

yea the same thing with me pranicfever i was one mean kid i guess i grew up with two twin brothers older than me by 3 years and i grew up in seattle in a nice neighboorhood  but like less than a block away was the gheto and at 6 i saw someone get shot and a 7 i maved to a small town less crime but less to do so me and my bros got in more fights and i even threw my bro down the steps and also smashed a glass bottle over his head then i was forced to get theripy when some kid pushed me to far and i pulled a knife on him and was kicked out my house for a while but then it was all good for a while then all the wanna be gangs started to mess with me so i started to get in alot of fights and get my respect and i actually got stabed but then i was introduce to mj from an old friend and its been all good scince then so i love mj sorry for typing so much but what eva and my life may seem hard but its not that bad the things i talked about wernt in to much detail there not as bad as they seem i mean i didnt go to the hospital when i got stabed i just got a fat scare and i got great parents and bros now and all that shits now in the past and its all good damn i wrote two much sorry


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Apr 4, 2006)

yo beginning grower, dude its tough man, but dont worry bout love, u will find it, the thing is dont go out to look for it in every girl, let em come to u, u always got friends man


----------

